# Epson Artisan 1430 Ink Cartridges (Refillable) Advice, and Experience



## JohnnyFive (Nov 9, 2015)

Based off what I'm using the printer for, I'm putting it in this section of the forums. I'll be using it STRICTLY for film positives because the laser printer I had wasn't producing opaque enough film positives, so I'm upgrading to the inkjet Artisan 1430

My questions are, _*does anyone have any experience with these printers or replaceable/refillable ink cartridges? Does anyone have any suggestions on what would be a good kit to purchase?*_ I'm specifically not interested in any CIS system because I'm not at that level yet where I'd be comfortable configuring the printer with the tubing etc. I'm also not running any RIP software (whatever that is) and will be simply printing images from Adobe Photoshop. I do simple color separation prints and can also do halftones with photoshop. I just simply want a printer that will print as opaque as possible so I can get my emulsion stencils to print out properly.

With that being said, _*is anyone willing to share what ink cartridges they use or what refillable systems they are using*_ (dye based inks please)?

_*Also, any comments on the following products would be nice*_. These are the two systems I'm looking at in terms of purchasing. Not that there is a system that comes in all black inks for the 6 cartridges. Hoping that wouldn't cause any problems with the 1430.

*MIS DYEBASE D2 COLOR REFILL KIT FOR EPSON 1400/1430 - $59.99 *
https://www.inksupply.com/product-details/pn/REF-T079-6-KIT.html?printerID=67542

*Refillable-Cartridge-Quick-Fill-Station-For-Epson-Artisan-1430-Pre-Filled-With-Our-Ultra-Pro-True-Color-Dye-Base-Ink-Includes-Our-COC-Smart-Combo-Chip™ - $79.99 *
New-Quick-Refill-Station-For-Epson-Artisan-1400-1430-Pre-Filled-With-Our-Professional-HD-OEM-Quality-Ink-Includes-Our-COC-Smart-Combo-Chipâ„¢

*Refillable-Cartridge-Quick-Fill-Station-For-Epson-Artisan-1430-Pre-Filled-With-Our-Ultra-Pro-Midnight-Double-Black-Ink-Includes-Our-COC-Smart-Combo-Chip™ - $89.99*
Refillable-Cartridge-Quick-Fill-Station-For-Epson-Artisan-1430-Pre-Filled-With-Our-Ultra-Pro-Midnight-Double-Black-Ink


Any and all advice from those using the 1400/1430 for film positives would be appreciated.


----------



## jswhipple (Aug 15, 2014)

Use this for cartridges (they do come in all black) the cartridge will have the color sticker on it but already be pre filled with black ink. https://www.cobraink.com/cartridges/cartridges 4-6 color Dye Base.htm

And you can get ink here or here or even here


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

I have the 1430 and use refillable cartridges and ink from All Black ink kit for Epson Printers - non oem 

Everyone has their favorites and I know some will say you can get it cheaper. What I can tell you is that I use this ink and cartridges (and also used them when I had my 1800) and no problems and great opacity. 
Also, the ink goes a long way, making printing so much cheaper.
Love too, that it has NEVER clogged on me...even when shut down for a couple months, due to injury. 
Just my experience. 
hope this helps


----------



## urbanmarketing33 (Apr 9, 2014)

Okay, here is a quick question. Just like JohnnyFive, I have no use right now for halftones. But I've seen how some of the all black systems still won't work without a RIP program. I understand what they do, I just would rather not use it. Is it possible to use without a RIP?

Also, I don't print enough that I really want to loose the ability to use the color portion of the printer. Is there a way to ONLY use the black cartridge with a darker ink for positives?


----------



## TLK (Jan 15, 2013)

urbanmarketing33 said:


> Okay, here is a quick question. Just like JohnnyFive, I have no use right now for halftones. But I've seen how some of the all black systems still won't work without a RIP program. I understand what they do, I just would rather not use it. Is it possible to use without a RIP?
> 
> Also, I don't print enough that I really want to loose the ability to use the color portion of the printer. Is there a way to ONLY use the black cartridge with a darker ink for positives?


As long as you're printing from Photoshop (or another graphics program) and your artwork is in CMYK mode and 100% K. Make sure the print settings are as follows:

Select the printer in use
Photoshop manages colour
Normal Printing
Saturation
Black point compensation

You can save under 'Positives' in your presets at the size film used.

That's what I used to do and it worked well. Got a Canon large format with RIP now, but still use the Epson from time to time. The printer should only print from the black channel so you can use the colours to print when you need to. No need for all black cartridges.


----------



## rehzuh (Jan 15, 2016)

TLK said:


> As long as you're printing from Photoshop (or another graphics program) and your artwork is in CMYK mode and 100% K. Make sure the print settings are as follows:
> 
> Select the printer in use
> Photoshop manages colour
> ...



Hi TLK,
I'm completely new to this but have been doing a ton of research. So i understand if the document is in CMYK format and K is at 100% you'll be using only black ink. If I bought a Epson 1430 and switched all the cartridges to black and brought C, M, Y, and K to 100% in my documents, would I technically be getting a darker film positive print than I would if i just went with 100% K?

Thanks,
Raza

Edit: I'm not quite sure why it's not quoting you properly.


----------



## urbanmarketing33 (Apr 9, 2014)

I feel a little silly. Without going into too much detail, I was trying to print from an output file in PDF format. It was always too light. Last night I printed from Corel, and it was dark as night. Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Some of the newer printers/drivers don't allow the 100% CMYK method. I did a videos years ago still on youtube 100%CMYK youtube user sben7633. 

Corel you need to go to the color tab in Corel's print dialog on X5 or higher. overprints, preserve or simulate depending on whats available. click always over print black<----- that's important or it only prints black.

Epson's newer print drivers are geared to save ink. I think I may have a ICC profile in the next few weeks that will work with Adobe and Corel that will eliminate then need for all the printer and graphics settings. I need to get time to run some test.


----------



## TLK (Jan 15, 2013)

rehzuh said:


> Hi TLK,
> I'm completely new to this but have been doing a ton of research. So i understand if the document is in CMYK format and K is at 100% you'll be using only black ink. If I bought a Epson 1430 and switched all the cartridges to black and brought C, M, Y, and K to 100% in my documents, would I technically be getting a darker film positive print than I would if i just went with 100% K?
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


As long as the printer ink blocks UV light then objective achieved. I suppose it depends whether you want to use the printer for anything other than printing positive film. 1 black channel will print opaque black, printing with 4 black channels isn't going to lay down 4 X as much ink or you'd have a mess. I don't really see the advantage of all black inks personally. Someone else might be able to explain the benefits... If it work, it works.


----------



## 360Graphics (Jul 3, 2008)

Does this not work for X4 (I know, I need to upgrade)


----------



## 360Graphics (Jul 3, 2008)

My Xante Screenwriter 4 was giving me a fit, so I just bought an Epson 1430 and InkXPro all black CIS system. I'm not using the accuRip yet. In Corel X4, I'm using the CMYK color pallette for black and have preset it to 100% CMYK. Having great results on my film positives, but I noticed in my ink level check that it's only using the black cartridge and not the other 5. Any help would be appreciated, as I don't want those other 5 cartdridges to clog from non-usage.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

360Graphics said:


> My Xante Screenwriter 4 was giving me a fit, so I just bought an Epson 1430 and InkXPro all black CIS system. I'm not using the accuRip yet. In Corel X4, I'm using the CMYK color pallette for black and have preset it to 100% CMYK. Having great results on my film positives, but I noticed in my ink level check that it's only using the black cartridge and not the other 5. Any help would be appreciated, as I don't want those other 5 cartdridges to clog from non-usage.


The 1430 print drive has limitations. If your using all black ink use C100 M70 Y100 K10. This will print from all cartridges and put the maximum amount of ink. 

The 1400 would print 100% cmyk but the1430 if black is 100% it will only print from black channel.


----------



## 360Graphics (Jul 3, 2008)

sben763 said:


> The 1430 print drive has limitations. If your using all black ink use C100 M70 Y100 K10. This will print from all cartridges and put the maximum amount of ink.
> 
> The 1400 would print 100% cmyk but the1430 if black is 100% it will only print from black channel.


Thanks for your response....I've done that, in fact, I saved my C100 M100 Y100 K100 color in my CMYK palette as default. After 3 days of printing successful films, my black cartridge is 1/2 full, the rest are full. 
That being said, I'm now wondering why the reservoir tanks aren't keeping the black cartridge full...


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

360Graphics said:


> Thanks for your response....I've done that, in fact, I saved my C100 M100 Y100 K100 color in my CMYK palette as default. After 3 days of printing successful films, my black cartridge is 1/2 full, the rest are full.
> That being said, I'm now wondering why the reservoir tanks aren't keeping the black cartridge full...


If your using 100 C 100Y 100M 100K on a 1430 your only printing 1 layer of black from the K channel. Switch to 100 C 70M 100Y and 10 K. This will result in about 3 full layers but will print from all 6 cartridges. Which will help from those drying up. 

If you going by the Epson monitor for the ink level it will slowly show going empty and finally say you need to replace. The Epson monitors how much ink is used and once it hits 10-13ml it will say empty as that’s what a Epson factory cartridge contains. At that point or even before hit you cartridge change button on printer. Your Ciss should have a reset button by the cartridge portion press and hold that 10 sec then hit the cartridge change button and after priming it should show all cartridges full.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

360Graphics said:


> That being said, I'm now wondering why the reservoir tanks aren't keeping the black cartridge full...


You are only using black ink. If you change as I said above it will start using all the inks. It took me months to figure out the 1430 to print from all channels. The 1400 would do using all 100 cmyk but the 1430 has ink saving built into the print engine and prevents other channels from printing when K is 100. Turn that to 10 with the other settings in post above. Then compare previously printed to new setting with a light behind films. 

Other settings. Best photo, premium glossy photo paper.


----------



## 360Graphics (Jul 3, 2008)

If you're anywhere close to Richmond Va., I'll buy you a beer!


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

360Graphics said:


> If you're anywhere close to Richmond Va., I'll buy you a beer!


So I’ll take it you tried the settings and seen the difference? 

Maybe in VA this spring!!!!

Many say you can’t print all channels without a rip or need one to print halftones. The 1400 was much easier to print from all channels. I probably went though 50-100 transparencies when I switched from the 1400 to the 1430 to get the same results.


----------

